# The Alabama Gang 4-Gear Tunning???



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

been Drag Racing T-Jets and Xtraction for 4-Years No Trouble in Tunning, BUT how do You Tune a 4- Gear ?? ... Thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Aside from extra effort freeing top plate gear (just like vintage Afx), use the same tweaks you do on XTraction/Afx cars.

And here's a thread to offer addition help/tips:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=366040


----------

